# Some carp and buffalo



## QuackerWacker (Feb 24, 2017)

Got off in some carp and buffalo this morning,shot an Ice chest full of 5-10 pounders and these two 15+ pounders.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Nice job quacker wacker, thanks for the bait!


----------



## SomewhiteguynTX (Sep 6, 2016)

Good job


----------

